# Esspresso beans, can anyone recomend some??????



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm on a very strict diet atm which doesn't allow for anything except black coffee/espresso..........so after most flavoursome blend to make my taste buds explode. Does one exist?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Try Kenya Karimikui from James Gourmet, or Panama Emporium Estate from UnionRoasted

I've just finished a bag from a new roaster and it was the business! Best I have had this year. Not yet retailing but when he starts I will let you know


----------



## Grumpy (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi. Have you ever recommended a wine to a friend only then to find they thought it was not to their taste to put it politely, coffees like that, it's to personal taste? I sell coffee on my web site espressotechnical.com and I am proud of my blends, however they don't suit everyone so I'm afraid it a case of trial and error. I would say, if you have stomach problems or a hiatus hernia stick to 100% Arabica.

The good news is trying lots of different blends can be good fun, but don't forget you will need to adjust your machine to hit the sweet spot of each blend which can take some time.

Good hunting Grumpy


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Just tried espresso espresso blend from Square Orange - was really good! Would recommend trying it!


----------



## ian3193 (Nov 21, 2008)

My personal favorite at the moment is Fazenda Sao Silvestre Brazilian single estate (Espresso profile) from James Gourmet Coffee. Its nutty and chocolaty with a great mouth feel. I don't normally like single estate for espresso, however, this is superb.


----------

